# Anyone use Lowrance Insight Genesis?



## Paul Mac (Sep 20, 2014)

Received a free subscription with my Elite 7. Don't plan on using it. If interested pm me and you can have it.


----------



## Paul Mac (Sep 20, 2014)

Forget it. I will just keep it.


----------



## Paul Mac (Sep 20, 2014)

Wallydvr, clear out some space in your inbox. It says it is full and can't receive any more.


----------

